# Any problem with building a vertical wood stove ?



## Poodleheadmikey (Dec 26, 2011)

Whenever people build cylindrical stoves they always seem to be horizontal.  Is there any good reason for this?  I would like to build one from a water heater but leave it standing upright so as to have a smaller footprint.  Does anyone know of a reason not to use the heater upright?

PHM
------


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 26, 2011)

Most of the old stoves were vertical. As a young lad, our house was heated by two stoves and both were vertical. We didn't seem to have any problems.


----------



## jeff_t (Dec 26, 2011)

Seen someEuropean stoves like that as well. They're usually not very big though. I would think a big load might be difficult to control? Maybe?


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 26, 2011)

Jeff, we had no control problems with the old stoves, but they definitely had to have a pipe damper.


----------



## begreen (Dec 26, 2011)

Godin still makes vertical stoves in the classic and in contemporary style. Many new European stoves are also essentially vertical burners. Like this Rais for example.


----------



## Stephen in SoKY (Dec 26, 2011)

I wonder how close to size a Warm Morning would be? A 523 is a pretty serious (100 lb) heater. Cast iron top and base might be a reasonably close fit to a water heater cylinder.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 26, 2011)

Not sure if you are serious . . . or are just thinking about building one for fun . . . but like the other poster I would be a bit concerned with the gauge of the hot water tank, insurance, etc.


----------



## raybonz (Dec 26, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Most of the old stoves were vertical. As a young lad, our house was heated by two stoves and both were vertical. We didn't seem to have any problems.



Interesting! Did you sit on a milk crate while loading it? Starting to see a pattern here!

 :cheese: 

Ray


----------



## Poodleheadmikey (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes;  I am serious.  I already have the water heater.  Although I am now thinking about using a smaller water heater as the steel-tubes wood stove I built last year puts out Way too much heat.

I will check when cutting but I picture water heaters to be about 10 gauge steel.  Which is much heavier than the 55 gallon drums people  (not me <g>)  build those "barrel stoves" out of.

PHM
-----






			
				firefighterjake said:
			
		

> Not sure if you are serious . . . or are just thinking about building one for fun . . . but like the other poster I would be a bit concerned with the gauge of the hot water tank, insurance, etc.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 27, 2011)

We had a vertical boiler growing up I would say it almost burned as good if not better than horizantal stoves.

Pete


----------



## sebring (Dec 27, 2011)

I will buy the one you have that puts off too much heat. Would you be willing to trade for an old pressure tank.


----------



## Poodleheadmikey (Dec 27, 2011)

All my life-safety considerations are serious.

The vertical wood stove would be built and installed in my cellar.  

Water heaters aren't galvanized and I wouldn't use one if they were as welding galvanized puts out some kind of nasty fumes.

I am stuck with a 6" flue pipe as that is the size chimney liner I just installed.  Or smaller I guess.  

I had started out with the idea of using an electric water heater tank but just now I'm thinking that a gas unit would be better as I could re-use the central flue pipe as a top-down air inlet pipe.  To supply combustion air to the bottom of the fire box.

Although . . . I do want to use an  'inserted'  flue pipe to create a heat-chamber at the top of the stove body - above the actual exit point of the wood smoke.  So maybe I could re-use the existing central flue pipe of a gas water heater for both:  leave a 12" stub sticking down at the top and also leave a 2" stub sticking up at the bottom.  And then just take the combustion air in at the center bottom.

Your construction opinions?

PHM
------






			
				greenteam said:
			
		

> I think I would make some serious life safety considerations. What gage metal is the tank? is it galvanized metal, if unlisted  unlabeled, should you need to file an insurance claim
> would it be covered?  Engineering would govern what size chimney is required?  Is it going in your home or an out building like a shed?.   Lots of things to consider but most important your own and your family's life and safety


----------



## Poodleheadmikey (Dec 27, 2011)

Why don't you come by and see it in action if you're not too far away?  I'm about 20 minutes southeast of Philadelphia - in NJ.

Getting it out of my cellar might be a trick though. <g>  Although, that being said;  if anyone can get it out of there - it's me. <g>

I would sell it for materials cost.

poodleheadmikey @ yahoo.com  (just take out the two spaces <g>)
------------------------------------




			
				sebring said:
			
		

> I will buy the one you have that puts off too much heat. Would you be willing to trade for an old pressure tank.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 27, 2011)

Hot water heater wood stove 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yc6gNSkLsJ8&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Is that what you are thinking about making?
Pete


----------



## Poodleheadmikey (Dec 27, 2011)

Something like that but taller - about five feet tall.  But with a better loading door.  And with a grate and an ash door under the loading door.  And now with air intake centered in the bottom.  And my insert-flue pipe idea in the top.

But vertically the same. <g> 

PHM
-------



with 





			
				Pete1983 said:
			
		

> Hot water heater wood stove
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yc6gNSkLsJ8&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Is that what you are thinking about making?
> Pete


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 27, 2011)

raybonz said:
			
		

> Backwoods Savage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would have Ray except they were top loaders and they were quite tall too. Hum. Maybe I could have tried a bar stool but then, we didn't have one then.


----------



## raybonz (Dec 27, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> raybonz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL you always have comeback! But aside from that yes they were top loaders.. Not sure I would like a top loading stove as it seems easier to get burnt loading it..

Ray


----------

